# E caduc, E muet, schwa - prononciation ou élision ?



## vina

le E caduc est celui qui ne se prononce pas?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi E caduc, E muet, schwa - prononciation : [ə], [œ], [ø].


----------



## marget

Oui, voilà ce que veut dire e _caduc_, mais je pense que cet _e_ se prononce dans certains contextes.


----------



## carolineR

je n'ai jamais entendu parler du "e caduque". le e qui ne se prononce pas, pour moi, c'est un "e muet"
Il me semble qu' il n'y a que les feuilles qui peuvent être caduques


----------



## marget

Je pense qu'on utilise le mot "caduc"  ou "muet" quand on étudie la phonétique.
J'ai trouvé l'expression dans le dictionnaire. J'ai même étudié le concept du "e caduc" dans un cours de phonétique.


----------



## timpeac

J'ai entendu "e muet" "e caduc" et "le schwa".


----------



## Giordano Bruno

Je me rappele qu'il y a une règle pour déterminer si le lettre "e" internes sont prononcés dans les mots français,  tels que le "développ*e*ment" ou "heureus*e*ment".  J'ai lu la règle il-y-a de nombreuses années et l'ai maintenant oubliée. La prononciation semblé dépendre du nombre de consonnes autour de la "e".


----------



## LV4-26

Comme francophone, je n'ai pas la moindre idée de cette règle, naturellement. Je ne me doutais même pas qu'elle existait, c'est vous dire ! 
La seule chose que je peux faire, c'est prendre le cas de chaque mot, un par un. Mais ce serait trop long, évidemment.
Bon, en voilà déjà deux : _heureus'ment_ - _développ'ment_, ou même _dév'lopp'ment_. Et, puisque je l'ai utilisé, _naturell'ment.

_Cela dit, dans le sud, il y a beaucoup plus de 'e' prononcés.


----------



## Gardefeu

Moi non plus, je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une pareille règle!
Mais on peut essayer de la deviner, ou de la déduire?
Empiriquement, je propose la règle suivante:
On prononce le E, dans presque tous les cas, quand il est en première syllabe
ex:
_devinette
retard
venu
cheval (_mais on dit très souvent_ ch'val)
demain _(mais:_ après d'main, _le E n'est plus au début!)_
levier
représentant
menace
reprendre_
etc...

Dans toutes les autres positions, il est muet, ou majoritairement muet:
_dévl'opp'ment
app'ler
pell'teuse
Roul'tabille
gard'-manger_
etc...

J'improvise, bien sûr, mais (avec sûrement des exceptions!) ça a l'air de tenir à peu près la route, non?
Qu'en pensez-vous, amis francophones?


----------



## timpeac

Je me demande si Giordano pense à la loi des 3 consonnes, règle qui veut qu'on ne prononce jamais 3 consonnes de suite (et que s'il s'agit de 2 consonnes on supprime le "e" au milieu). Je crois, comme tu l'as dit Gardefeu, ça ne fonctionne pas forcément au début - mais si au milieu d'un mot. Donc "demain" mais "après-d'main".

C'est plutôt une indication qu'une règle puisque c'est bien plus complexe que ça, et il y a plusieurs exceptions, mais comme indication c'est pas mal pour un étranger.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bon, évidemment, moi, je prononce tous les e dans _heureusement_.
Désolée.


----------



## beri

je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit, mais pour donner une semi-exception à l'intervention de Gardefeu: lorsque le mot précédant ces mots (avec un E en deuxième ou troisième après 2 consonnes) se termine par un son vocal (ou, a, e, u, i, o, on, in, an, é, è), on peut manger le E:

_au-d'là de cinq..._
_un nouveau v'nu_
_j'suis en r'tard_
_la d'vinette des quatre frères_
_il m'a m'nacé de l'faire / d'le faire_
_en r'gardant_

et de même, et rien que pour contredire notre cher Timpeac  :

_Le marché s'trouve après l'angle de la rue. Vous r'prenez l'trottoir de droite et vous y voilà._

Il y a bien trois consonnes à la suite 

Après, je ne sais pas si on mangerait ces E à un entretien d'embauche par exemple.

Voilà  mais un conseil, Giordano, ne cherche pas à apprendre comme ça, mais en écoutant, écoutant, écoutant, il n'y a que la pratique qui marche impeccablement  si on devait réfléchir à des règles pareilles quand on parle français!  déjà qu'on a une conjugaison et une grammaire pas simples...


----------



## timpeac

Salut Beri

En fait, je ne crois pas que tu contredises qui que ce soit En fait, l'important pour la phonologie française, je crois, est la phrase plutôt que le mot seul. Dans tous tes exemples sauf le "j'suis" dans "j'suis en r'tard" les mots dont il est question ne sont pas au début de la phrase. La règle fonctionne donc comme s'ils étaient au milieu, c'est à dire que le "e" s'avale sauf si c'est nécessaire pour séparer 3 consonnes.

Pour le "j'suis", oui c'est bien une exception - il y en a d'autres qui m'échappent pour le moment.


----------



## timpeac

Oh! J'avais oublié une autre précision importante - dans la phonologie française les "liquides", c'est à dire le "r" et le "l", ne fonctionnent pas comme les autres consonnes. Une liquide plus une autre consonne font une seule unité linguistique. Donc "r'pr" "s'tr" "l'tr" ne contreviennent pas à cette règle. Phew!

J'aimerais souligner qu'il y a plein d'exceptions - donc c'est plutôt une indication, qu'une règle.


----------



## PinkAttitude

Par méthode empirique, j'ai effectivement déduit une règle (que je ne connaissais pas non plus). J'ai pris tous les mots se finissant par "ement" et j'ai constaté, que quelqu'un me contredise s'il trouve un contre-exemple, que lorsque deux phonèmes consonantiques (attention, pas deux consonnes mais deux sons) précèdent le "e", ce dernier est prononcé. En résumé :

Pour les mots se finissant par "ement"

Plusieurs phonèmes consonantiques devant le "e" ---> "E" PRONONCÉ​
ajourn*e*ment
aimabl*e*ment
ajust*e*ment
allègr*e*ment
beugl*e*ment

Un seul phonème consonantique devant le "e" ---> "E" MUET​
acclimatement
espacement
mesquinement
miaulement
replacement

Deux consonnes mais un seul phonème consonantique ---> "E" MUET​
amincissement
attachement
accidentellement
accompagnement

Cela vous semble-t-il correct?


----------



## LV4-26

Ça me semble correct. Beau travail, pinkattitude.

Je pense que les exemples proposés par beri appartiennent au domaine des variations régionales. Ansi, moi qui ne suis pourtant pas du sud, je ne dis pas _d'vinette_ mais bien _devinette.
_Mais, c'est bien connu, le parigot est un dialecte. 

Ne pas oublier non plus le fameux_ d'jà_, dans lequel ce n'est pas un 'e' mais carrément un 'é' qui est avalé.


----------



## beri

je pense qu'avec "devinette", on peut pousser le vice jusqu'à dire:
_viens, petit, j'ai un' d'vinette pour toi_
mais bon, c'est capillotracté, hein Tim


----------



## geve

Sans compter que parfois, les consonnes liées au E disparu sont elles aussi escamotées...
_Kess t'as fait de mon bouquin ? [Qu'est-ce que tu as fait]_
_Pasque ça fait 2 heures que j'le cherche ! [Parce que]_

L'exemple de Beri me fait réaliser que la prononciation ou pas d'un E dans un mot peut varier selon sa place dans une phrase (ou son statut de substantif/adjectif ??) :
_Viens, p*e*tit, j'ai des bonbons dans la voiture._ 
Mais : _T'as pas plutôt des p*'*tits beurres ?_

Rien n'est simple..._ _


----------



## timpeac

geve said:
			
		

> _1) __Viens, p*e*tit, j'ai des bonbons dans la voiture._
> Mais : 2) _T'as pas plutôt des p*'*tits beurres ?_


Mais, exactement ! La virgule coupe la phrase, donc dans 1 "petit" est au début de la phrase (et d'habitude on garde le premier e muet). Dans 2 il est au milieu (géneralement on le garde seulement pour éviter 3 consonnes de suite).. Il ne faut pas couper en mots mais en phrases, et parties de la phrase.


----------



## geve

Mais oui, bien sûr !  Donc je n'ai fait qu'illustrer ton post #7, en fait...


----------



## Nunty

Bon jour, bon jeudi, mes chers amis !

Désolée, je sais que cette question est un peu bête. Néanmoins, la voici : J'ai l'impression que la "E muette" soit prononcée différemment selon la consonne qu'elle suit, qu'après les consonnes s et c, elle est plus douce, à peine prononcée. Ai-je tort?

Merci !


----------



## Aoyama

[…]
*E* est une lettre, c'est vrai, mais cette lettre devient masculin quand on l'appelle. Donc, *le E muet*.
La question posée demande quelques exemples.
Si on prononce *place*, le e est "léger", mais pas différent du e de *reste.*
Pour *laisse* (ss, car s seul s'apparenterait plutôt à z), pareil. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait vraiment de différence(s) dans la prononciation d'un e muet, sauf dans les variations particulières dues à un accent régional.


----------



## Nunty

[…]

D'abord, merci pour la précision sur *le* E qui est *une* lettre.

C'est bien peut-être une question des variations regionales, étant donné que nos sœurs viennent d'un peu partout. Ma question est surtout dans le domaine de la musique. Je suis chantre de la communauté, et je sais que c'est genant aux françaises quand j'intone une antienne en mal prononcant les paroles ! Mais d'après votre gentille réponse, je comprends que ce n'est pas dans le e muet que je doive focqliser mes efforts. Je vais chanter tranquillement le e dans _grâce_ comme je le fais for celui dans _parure_ et basta !

Merci.


----------



## Aoyama

Mais, mais, quand on chante, le problème est différent (comme en poésie d'ailleurs) où il y a un problème de rime et de _pieds_ . Un E muet non prononcé dans la conversation courante peut être prononcé dans un poème ou une chanson, pour une raison de rythme, de _tenue_ vocale. Ça dépend.


----------



## itka

Bonjour Nun-Translator

En général en français, la dernière lettre d'un mot ne se prononce pas ...sauf dans le sud (et en particulier le e muet).
En poésie (et donc dans les chants d'une chorale) il est admis que cette voyelle "muette" peut-être prononcée exactement comme les autres si cela est nécessaire. Donc laisse-toi guider par la musique et ne t'inquiète pas !


----------



## voyager_ds_l'francais

Bonjour, 

Puisque le "e" est muet dans "attachement", il faut prononcer "a-tach-men". Pour confirmer que j'ai bien compris: on dit "nou-a-ch-ton" pour "nous achetons", n'est-ce pas? Mais quand est-il pour "j'errerai"? "é-r-ré" ou "é-re-ré"?

"Quand n'est-il..." ou "quand est-il"? Doit-on ajouter un "ne" expéditif ou est-ce le "n" de "quand" que nous entendons?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Qcumber

Giordano Bruno said:


> Je me rappele qu'il y a une règle pour déterminer si le lettre "e" internes sont prononcés dans les mots français [...]



Salut, Giordano Bruno. La règle est très simple: soit on prononce un <e> muet, soit on ne le prononce pas.

Dans la moitié nord de la France les gens ne prononcent presque jamais un <e> muet lorsqu'il n'est pas à côté d'un autre <e> muet, ex. venir [vnir].

Ce phénomène entraîne la désonorisation / le dévoisement des sonores devant les sourdes, ex. je paie [<j> est désonorisé / dévoisé et se prononce comme <ch>].

Si deux <e> muets se suivent, le second ne se prononce pas, ex. revenir [rœv 'nir].

Évidemment il n'y a pas de <e> muet dans les monosyllabes.

Il y a peut-être d'autres règles, mais je ne les connais pas. 

PinkAttitude a aussi donné de bonnes règles.


----------



## itka

Hou la la, la la, la la !

Moi, je prononce tous les e dits muets, Sud oblige, mais j'ai le souvenir d'avoir vu cette règle, à peu près comme vous l'exposez, dans des cours pour étrangers ... Pas sûr que ça les ait beaucoup aidés !
 Simplement, je crois que la question est extrêmement plus compliquée. Je voudrais juste faire remarquer qu'on trouve par exemple :
[jet'di] à côté de [j'tedi] et que ça semblerait correspondre à des niveaux de langues. (Ch'peux pas dir', j'cause pas com'sa.)
Quant à ton exemple Qcumber, sur "revenir" [roeuv'nir]... c'est plus vraiment un e muet, regarde ta transcription !


----------



## Francois114

Deux petits compléments (pour compliquer encore les choses, Giordano Bruno ! )

- il y a un mot dans lequel on prononce sans peine quatre consonnes et demie à la suite : _exploit_, soit en transcription phonétique approximative : /eksplwa/. w est une semiconsonne, ce qui fait 4 1/2. Qui dit mieux ? ça confirme le fait que la "règle des trois consonnes" n'est pas une règle mais une simple indication

- Nord ou sud ? la situation est plus complexe qu'on ne croit. Soit une boîte de sardines : trois consonnes t - d - s

1) au sud du sud (chez KaRiNe_Fr, où les sardines ont toujours eu une certaine importance) : _un*e* boit*e* d*e *sardin*e*s_ : tout est prononcé

2) dans un nord plutôt central : un(e) boit(e)d*e* sardines

3) dans un nord plus nordique (Picardie, Pas de Calais) : un(e) boit*e* d(e) sardines.
le _e_ ne s'intercale pas au même endroit (c'est même ce qui fait le charme du parler picard...)

Bon. Je simplifie jusqu'à la caricature mais ça signifie que ce "e" est _seulement_ là pour faciliter l'articulation des trois consonnes (et plus) et que chacun le met où il peut...

Une bonne illustration de la loi des trois consonnes est la prononciation de "ours blanc" avec un "e" _qui n'est même pas écrit_ : /uRs@blã/


----------



## Qcumber

itka said:


> Moi, je prononce tous les e dits muets, Sud oblige, [...] [jet'di] à côté de [j'tedi] et que ça semblerait correspondre à des niveaux de langues. (Ch'peux pas dir', j'cause pas com'sa.) [...]


Pour un débutant, le mieux est de prononcer tous les <e> muets. Ensuite, quand on prend de l'assurance, on peut commencer à faire les contractions.

jet'dis  ça existe? Dans quelle région?
Je n'ai jamais entendu que, par exemple, "j'te dis qu' c'est pas vrai" avec <j> prononcé comme <ch> 

Dans 
je n' te dis qu' ça

on retombe sur la suite des pronoms cliticisés par la négation que j'ai déjà donnée dans le fil sur <jeune> = <je ne> 

Oui, c'est compliqué. Il faudrait qu'un linguiste francophone nous donne toutes les règles. Il est d'ailleurs possible qu'elles puissent se résumer en un algorithme très simple.


----------



## voyager_ds_l'francais

Bonjour, 

Puisque le "e" est muet dans "attachement", il faut prononcer "a-tach-men". Pour confirmer que j'ai bien compris: on dit "nou-a-ch-ton" pour "nous achetons", n'est-ce pas? Mais quand n'est-il pour "j'errerai"? "é-r-ré" ou "é-re-ré"?

"Quand n'est-il..." ou "quand est-il"? Doit-on ajouter un "ne" expéditif ou est-ce le "n" de "quand" que nous entendons?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## itka

N'oublie pas la liaison dans nous-z-ach'tons 
"j'errerai"... moi, il me semble qu'on éviterait de dire ça... justement parce que c'est difficile (en outre le verbe "errer" n'est pas vraiment fréquent en français parlé). Dans le sud, pas de problème : j'e-re-ré. Dans le nord, il me semble qu'on mettrait des 'r' supplémentaires : j'e-rrrrr-ré avec peut-être un tout petit e au milieu ? Il ne faudrait pas le confondre avec "j'errais"... Moi, à ta place, je l'éviterais carrément !
Le mieux est de suivre le conseil de Qcumber : prononce tous les 'e'. Tout le monde te comprendra et tu éviteras les maux de tête !

Tu confonds "quand" = adverbe interrogatif avec que = pronom interrogatif
Sur l'expression "il en est.." voir atilf, être, § 120-121 (désolée, je ne sais pas comment mettre le lien) 
Ici c'est la forme interrogative : il en est/ qu'en est-il ? (*que en est-il ?)


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Quand vous prononcez les mots parle, aime, carte en isolation , vous prononcez un / ə / (schwa) à leur fin ? (au fait, / ə / est le "petit e" qui se trouve dans des mots tels que le, revenir) Si oui, je voudrais savoir si vous le prononcez dans les cas suivants

i) Je parle avec ma mère. (suivi d'une voyelle)
ii) Je parle vite. (suivi d'une consonne)
iii) Je parle très vite. (suivi de deux consonnes)

iv) J'aime une très belle fille. (même situation)
v) J'aime deux belles filles.
vi) J'aime trois belles filles.

vii) la carte orange (même situation)
viii) la carte rouge
ix) la carte blanche

x) la fourchette orange (même situation)
xi) la fourchette rouge
xii) la fourchette blanche

Merci d'avance, à tôt

Gonzalo


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Dans un livre de phonétique française que j'ai récemment trouvé, j'ai lu qu'un schwa / ə / "tombe" (ne se prononce pas) dans la séquence VC ə C, où V=voyelle, C=consonne prononcée ( _t*u* *rev*iens ===>_ tombe) mais ne tombe pas dans la séquence CC ə C (_d'au*tres *idées ===>_ ne tombe pas) Mais qu'est-ce qu'il se passe dans la séquence suivante (le livre n'y fait aucune allusion) VC ə CC (_on m'*a repr*oché l'entrée_) Merci d'avance

Gonzalo


----------



## Christine2

Bonjour !

En ce qui me conccerne, tous les -e sont muets sauf la carte rouge et la blanche, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Je pense néanmoins que tu peux prononcer le -e dans tous les cas sauf suivi d'une voyelle (premier exemple de chaque série). 
 
Ch


----------



## CapnPrep

En principe, dans le contexte VCəCC, le schwa peut chuter. Il s'agit en fait d'un cas particulier du premier contexte, VCəC.

Mais malheureusement cette règle connaît de nombreuses exceptions. La réalisation du schwa est une question très difficile ! Aucune règle de cette généralité ne sera absolue.


----------



## josepbadalona

quel casse-tête !!!

Je ne vois pas le problème exactement comme tu le poses; pour moi, la prononciation ne dépend pas uniquement des lettres qui suivent mais aussi des lettres qui précèdent.

Quand la lettre qui suit est une voyelle, je fais la liaison et le "e" disparait
- je parlavec
-la cartorange

Dans "je parle vite" l'ensemble "rl" oblige à prononcer un schwa
Il en est de même pour "carte rouge" = on ne peut pas dire "cartrouge"

Pour la fourchette, je dirais que c'est plus compliqué : cela dépend de ton "accent" local, de ta vitesse d'élocution

- fourchettorange, sans problème
- la fourchette rouge peut comporter un schwa ou devenir fourchètrouge, cela dépend !!!

un exemple typique :
ferme la fenêtre 
1) fèrme(schwa) la fe(schwa) nètr'
2) fèrme la feunètre (en insistant, c'est la 3ème fois qu'on le répète, on détache les syllabes et on appuie sur fè et feu, avec double accent tonique sur feu et sur nè)
3) fèrm'laf'nètr' (il y a urgence= on prononce les syllabes toniques et on regroupe le reste)

(Gonzalo : à bientôt)


----------



## josepbadalona

Comme dans ton post 1 je dirais qu'il y a plusieurs façons
- Tiens, tu reviens déjà ?= phrase normale, réflexion étonnée = "re" fait une syllabe avec un "e" bien perceptible
- A quelle heure tu reviens? = akèleur'tur'viens?


----------



## itka

Hello Gonzalo !

J'ajoute deux lignes, en vitesse car josephbadalona déjà t'a tout expliqué.
Je ne voudrais te dire qu'une chose : il y a aussi de grandes différences suivant la région. 

josephbadalona t'a indiqué ce qui me semble correspondre au français standard, mais dans le sud, on prononce généralement tous les schwas, à l'exception (et encore pas toujours !) de ceux qui disparaissent pour cause de liaison obligatoire : la *cartorange.* Souvent, ce schwa devient un simple souffle dans ces cas-là, sans disparaître complètement : *je parl*e* avec ma mère... *

C'est mon sentiment, mais Karine et les autres sudistes te donneront sûrement leur avis !

A tôt  !


----------



## josepbadalona

je crois qu'en fait les linguistes disent "e muet" qui englobe beaucoup de prononciations depuis le "rien" jusqu’au "euh" du midi ... où "vingt-huit" devient même " veïgn'téhuite/veïgn'téhuiteu) "


----------



## itka

Les livres de phonétique sont bien gentils de fabriquer des règles... mais...

Il leur faudrait d'abord définir ce qu'est cette séquence CVCC... autrement dit savoir où passe la coupe. En français, moins qu'ailleurs, l'unité n'est pas le mot mais l'unité prosodique/sémantique (pour faire court)... et là dedans, déterminer où sont exactement les coupes... c'est un sujet de thèse !
(je connais quelqu'un qui l'a tenté, je ne sais si son travail a abouti...)

Ne te tracasse pas trop Gonzalo, il n'est pas indispensable de toujours savoir comment ces e se prononcent. La plupart du temps, tous les cas de figure sont admis...surtout venant d'un étranger. Personne ne songera à te faire grief d'un e prononcé ou enlevé à tort !


----------



## josepbadalona

Je suis tout à fait d'accord, et c'est la raison pour laquelle on n'est pas près de faire une réforme de l'orthographe pour la rendre phonétique, un peu comme en espagnol = les 3 prononciations de "ferme la fenêtre" comme je te l'indique, peuvent venir de la même personne, au même moment, selon le ton employé, voire se succéder si l'interlocuteur tarde un peu à obéir ! Ceci est impossible à transcrire sauf par ce "e muet" aux multiples prononciations.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] C'est mon sentiment, mais Karine et les autres sudistes te donneront sûrement leur avis ! [...]


Hum, hum... Pour ma part je crois que c'est encore plus compliqué car ça dépend aussi de mon interlocuteur.  Il y a, je crois, un phénomène de mimétisme involontaire qui s'opère : si je discute avec un marseillais à fort accent j'aurais tendance à plus prononcer ces e là, et si je discute avec quelqu'un qui, comme moi, l'a faiblement, j'aurais tendance à les avaler (sauf pour les deux cartes comme Christine2)...
Gonzalo, tes phrases "je parle (très) vite" sont aussi amusantes. Leur prononciation va également dépendre de notre débit quand on parle. Quand je parle très vite, je dis "j'parl' très vit'", sans aucun doute !


----------



## Saklig

Quel mot disparaite le lettre e? Je sais le lettre e disparaite dans le mot samedi et acheter, mais à quelque autres mot il y a le lettre dissapaite? Je parle de prononciation.


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Stéphane89

Le problème que vous posez est liée à l'entourage des phonèmes.

Lorsque le phonème 'ə' (shwa) est situé dans une série de plus de 2 consonnes, on ne peut pas le laisser tomber.
Lorsque, du point de vue phonétique, plus de deux consonnes se suivent, le shwa ne peut être supprimé car il joue un rôle de "tampon".

Donc vous pouvez supprimer le 'e' dans la prononciation dans les mots où le 'e' se trouve au milieu d'une succession de maximum deux consonnes.

Exemple: Sa*m*_e_*d*i --> C + e + C ==> ok!
Ven*dr*_e_*d*i ==> C + C + e + C ==> Non.

Voilà, j'espère que ceci peut t'aider, et que c'est assez clair


----------



## janpol

Bonjour Saklig,
On peut citer "évènement" (évèn'ment) qui a été évoqué ici il y a peu de temps (à cause de la substitution du "è" au "é").
On pourrait citer bien des mots encore, sans doute, (enn'mi, ch'min, ch'val, ach'ver, heureus'ment, je s'rai, je grimp'rai etc) mais il faudrait préciser que ce "e" n'est muet que dans certaines régions...
On a souvent dit, dans les années 90, que les personnes qui appréciaient la politique et la personnalité du Président de la République, prononçaient "Mitterrand" et que ceux qui ne l'aimaient pas disaient "Mitt'rand"...
(Et puis, on pourrait parler de la poésie classique mais, là, ce sont des "e" que, de toute façon, on ne songerait pas à prononcer lors d'une conversation qui sont concernés... tandis que d'autres doivent impérativement être prononcés.)


----------



## Stéphane89

janpol said:


> mais il faudrait préciser que ce "e" n'est muet que dans certaines régions...


 
Exactement! Ces 'e' _peuvent_ ne pas être prononcés, mais ce n'est absolument pas obligatoire. _Le Robert_ les indique d'ailleurs entre parenthèse dans ses transcriptions.


----------



## beri

Ce que dit StefKe est juste, mais il est possible que le 'e' saute dans une succession de plus de deux consonnes, lorsqu'une consonne est doublée :
_all(e)mand_
_batt(e)rie_


----------



## Stéphane89

C'est pour cela que j'ai précisé du point de vue phonétique. Phonétiquement, les deux voyelles ne constituent qu'un seul phonème.


----------



## cassoulet

Les amis, plus vous voyagez vers le sud, moins ces règles s'appliquent. Aux abords immédiats de la mediterranée, le "e" muet n'existe plus et plus vous approchez de la cannebière (le centre de la ville de Marseille), plus on met l'accent tonique sur le "e" muet!


----------



## parranda

A l'intérieur d'une *phrase*, les règles se compliquent (un peu) plus; voici une page qui propose, à travers 4 exercices, la découverte de la suppression des E dans une phrase:

clipclass.net/plus_phon1.htm

J'espère que ça pourra vous aider...je ne peux pas mettre le lien, si quelqu'un veut bien le faire...


----------



## parranda

StefKE said:


> Exactement! Ces 'e' _peuvent_ ne pas être prononcés, mais ce n'est absolument pas obligatoire. _Le Robert_ les indique d'ailleurs entre parenthèse dans ses transcriptions.


 
Tout dépend de la situation (et de l'accent régional, comme indiqué plus bas)...

Dans un langage "standard" (je me réfère au registre), ils sont généralement supprimés sauf si on veut insister sur quelque chose...

Dans la lecture à voix haute, ils sont en général prononcés.

Mais pour un français plus "authentique", je pense que les apprenants ont intérêt à apprendre à supprimer les E.


----------



## itka

Je n'ai pas tout regardé, mais le lien indiqué par Parranda renvoie à un site bien intéressant pour apprendre à prononcer les sons "difficiles".
C'est ici. (tutoriels vidéo dans la partie "phonétique". Le reste ? Il faut voir !)


----------



## parranda

Merci itka d'avoir mis le lien !

Sinon, pour le e supprimé, aller dans *phonétique >> prononciation/suppression du e* (le tutoriel sur le e concerne la prononciation des trois sons correspondant à le lettre E, pas la suppression du e muet)


----------



## orpheu48

Le "e" muet est plus justement qualifié d'instable ou de caduc. En effet il est parfois prononcé, et l'est presque toujours lorsque le locuteur est un habitant de la moitié sud de la France. Or il serait abusif et insultant de prétendre que ces habitants du sud parlent mal le français. C'est pourtant ce que font implicitement les rédacteurs du dictionnaire "Le Robert", en décidant de ne pas le noter, pas même entre parenthèses, dans la transcription phonétique de mots tels que "porte", qu'ils transcrivent /pɔrt/ alors qu'ils devraient le transcrire /pɔrtə/, ou /pɔrt(ə)/ si on tient vraiment à l'affaiblir. Les auteurs d'autres dictionnaires font d'ailleurs de même, sans prendre la peine de justifier laborieusement ce choix dans leur préface. L'énoncé de la règle d'accent tonique qui dit qu'en français c'est la syllabe finale qui porte l'accent tonique, ce qui n'est pas vrai pour toute une moitié de la France, peut être avantageusement modifié en le prolongeant de la précision: "la syllabe orthographiée avec un "e" caduc n'étant pas comptée". En effet, même en prononciation méridionale, le "e" caduc, bien que prononcé, n'est pas tonique. Mais allez faire comprendre ça à des universitaires parisiens, qui ne savent que répéter ce que, comme moi d'ailleurs, ils ont appris en fac, au lieu de tenir compte, passez-moi le pléonasme, de la bien réelle réalité linguistique.


----------



## lenni22

Salut, c'est la première fois que j’écris dans le forum "français seulement", alors excusez (et corrigez) mes fautes, s'il vous plaît.

1) Une prof de français à moi toujours disait: "les consonnes finales en français ou ne sont pas prononcées du tout ou elles sont très prononcées". C'est-à-dire que par exemple, la différence entre "petit" et "petite", "bon" vs. "bonne", "dit" vs. "dix", "joue" vs. "jour"... c'est très marquée (par rapport à d'autres langues où une consonne finale peut être prononcée doucement et on peut douter si elle a été prononcée ou non). Ce conseil a été très utile pour moi.

2) Je dirais que je peut souvent écouter une voyelle très courte après les consonnes prononcées (peut-être le "e caduc" / schwa?) et je dirais que dans ces cas-là, la consonne finale n'est pas vraiment une consonne finale, mais la consonne initial d'une syllabe extra à la fin du mot. Par exemple, on pourrait dire que le mot "une" peut avoir deux syllabes (u-ne) dans la prononciation de quelques personnes. De la même façon : "fi-na-le" 3 syllabes, "qua-tre", "per-son-ne", "drô-le"... Je ne suis pas sûr si ce que j'écoute c'est un "e caduc" vrai quand j'écoute une voyelle ultra courte (tellement courte qu'elle ne sert qu'à la consonne finale pour être prononcée nettement).

Si (1) et (2) ce sont des descriptions plus ou moins justes, voici ma question :

Est-ce que les mots qui n'ont pas une "e caduc orthographe" mais qu'ils ont des "consonnes finales prononcées" peuvent avoir une syllabe additionnelle aussi ?
C'est-à-dire, je dirais que je peut parfois écouter "me-c", "fo-ru-m", "si-x", "ma-l", "hui-t", comme si ces mots avaient un "e caduc" à la fin.

On dit que "espagnol" et "espagnole" sont prononcés de la même façon, mais je ne suis pas sûr si ce que j'écoute à la fin de ces mots-là ce sont des schwas français finaux (indépendamment de s'il y a une "e caduc" a l'orthographe), ou si c'est l'effet des consonnes finales françaises "très prononcées", que je les aperçois comme s'il y avait une syllabe additionnelle, mais les francophones ne seraient pas d'accord avec mon appréciation du nombre de syllabes de ces mots.

C'est une question théorique, plutôt que pratique, mais je voudrais savoir si
A) le "e caduc" peut exister dans les cas où il n'y a pas un "e orthographique", et donc, la dénomination "schwa" serait plus juste que "e caduc",
B) ce que j'écoute comme une syllabe additionnelle (pour une personne qui parle une langue étrangère) ce n'est rien d'autre que une consonne "très prononcée" pour les francophones,
et/ou C) le "e caduc", quand il est prononcé, il n'est pas court, mais il est prononcé clairement, et les francophones peuvent affirmer sans aucune doute si le "e caduc" a été prononcé ou non.

C'est très difficile d'expliquer ces idées sans audio, mais j'espère que mon message sera compréhensible.

Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## Jeanne75

Bonsoir,

Votre question est très claire.

- _Le "e" final dans un mot quand il est écrit (petite etc), ne s'entend en général pas dans une conversation courante_. En revanche il s'entendra clairement dans une déclamation au théâtre, ou dans la lecture d'une poésie, et "ajoutera" une syllable au mot, quand on compte les pieds dans un vers par exemple.

Un' petit' maison:  le "e" n'est pas prononcé dans la conversation courante, il se devine car il permet d'entendre le "n" de une et le "t" de petite, que l'on n'entendrait pas au masculin.

- _S'il n'y a pas de "e" à la fin (mec etc), il n'est pas prononcé dans une conversation courante (puisqu'il n'existe pas)_ - et encore moins au théâtre, en poésie, il n'y a pas de syllabe "supplémentaire".

_- Dans les deux cas dans une conversation courante un français ne l'entend pas du tout.

_Je dois toutefois ajouter que dans le sud de la France (et peut-être dans d'autres régions) dans la conversation courante les "e" finaux dont vous parlez sont prononcés contrairement à ce que j'ai écrit en bleu ...

Cordialement


----------



## CapnPrep

lenni22 said:


> A) le "e caduc" peut exister dans les cas où il n'y a pas un "e orthographique", et donc, la dénomination "schwa" serait plus juste que "e caduc"


Ce phénomène a des aspects orthographiques, phonologiques/phonétiques, historiques/étymologiques, … Aucun terme n'est tout à fait adéquat pour toutes les situations. Personellement j'essaie d'employer « e muet » pour parler de l'orthographe, et « schwa » pour parler du phénomène phonologique.

On peut entendre un schwa épenthétique non étymologique entre deux mots comme dans _ours_[ə] _brun_ ou _Ouest_[ə]_ France_. Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il ne faut pas appeler cette voyelle « e caduc/muet », puisqu'elle ne correspond pas à un ‹e› graphique, et qu'elle est tout sauf muette.


lenni22 said:


> B) ce que j'écoute comme une syllabe additionnelle (pour une personne qui parle une langue étrangère) ce n'est rien d'autre que une consonne "très prononcée" pour les francophones


Oui, toute consonne finale prononcée, indépendamment de l'orthographe, peut être suivie d'un relâchement plus ou moins marqué qui peut être perçu comme un son vocalique. Dans les cas extrêmes (prononciation très emphatique ou exagérée), il y a clairement une syllabe ajoutée. Voir par ex. la remarque dans ce fil du forum FEV.  


lenni22 said:


> C) le "e caduc", quand il est prononcé, il n'est pas court, mais il est prononcé clairement, et les francophones peuvent affirmer sans aucune doute si le "e caduc" a été prononcé ou non.


En principe, comme toute voyelle en français, un schwa réalisé ajoute une syllabe au mot. Mais il s'agit d'une syllabe exceptionnelle : elle est obligatoirement ouverte, elle ne porte jamais l'accent, elle n'ouvre pas la syllabe précédente, etc. Le schwa a aussi une durée plus courte que les voyelles pleines. Tout cela en fait un son moins perceptible, et on peut effectivement trouver des cas ou la présence ou l'absence du schwa est difficile à déterminer. À en juger par les chiffres du projet PFC, ces cas restent très minoritaires : moins de 1% des sites potentiels sont codés comme « schwa incertain ».


----------

